# Trying to find the right conbination bit or bits for drawer front



## nightowl (Oct 21, 2013)

I have been a long time lurker of the forums but I find myself in need of help. I have learned two lessons the hard way so I am trying to avoid a third. The first thing was the cheap rail and stile bits are more of a pain than the savings. I tried some no brand and they were a no fit. I wasted a Saturday only to find out it was the bits themselves that were the issue. I shelled out the money for a set of Frued rail and stile set (99-763) and was able to finish my doors with no issues. Secondly I brought a cheap router table router combo (Blue Hawk) and I am having to make due with it. The thing vibrates so much the router plate leveling screws fall off and and now I have hot glued everything in place. The only good thing is it accepts 1/2" which I now see is great for bigger projects. My Dewalt DWP611PK is good for small jobs but I needed something a little more robust. I am now looking to add a decorative profile to my cabinet doors I have built for my walk-up bar. I created 3 base cabinets (24", 30", and 18") and three wall cabinets (30"x30", 30"x30", and 18" x 36"). I would like to add a nice profile to the cabinet doors and drawer fonts but can't seem to find the correct bit on the Freud website (not very novice friendly). I am using 3/4" popular for my stock. I would like something along the lines of MLCS 7854 which is a door edge profile combined with #7856 which is a round over and ogee door lip profile.


Sample look - mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_door.html#


Any help is greatly appreciated. If one bit will not create it please let me know what the steps should be to achieve such a look. Like which bit to use first.

Thanks,

Novice Woodworker


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you looking for something like this???

Freud Tools | Products


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Henry look here 
Freud Tools - Search Results for FRD 99-065


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Henry, you joined in 2013 and just now starting to post. Whats up with that? Just think of all the fun you have missed. :smile: Welcome and I hope you continue to post.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 21, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> you looking for something like this???
> 
> Freud Tools | Products


Stick486 - That's the catalog I spent about 1 hour looking through last night and did not see what I was looking for. I am still not experienced enough to envision the cut the bit will make without going to the individual bit and waiting for the gif to change to show the profile the bit will make. The closet thing was like what Semipro listed. 



Semipro said:


> Henry look here
> Freud Tools - Search Results for FRD 99-065


That one was close but I it has the smooth curve at the top. I want that had edge like on bit 7855 then the curve part.



hawkeye10 said:


> Henry, you joined in 2013 and just now starting to post. Whats up with that? Just think of all the fun you have missed. :smile: Welcome and I hope you continue to post.


hawkeye10 - I joined after we brought our new house and had a list of projects I wanted to do...lol. Then the Honey Do list out paced my projects. I am finally getting around to do things I want to do...lol.



I guess I should have gave some more background on what I had researched. I think I need something called a thumbnail bit to make the hard edge then the curve but I can't seem to find that in their catalog. When I search their site for thumbnail it does not give me anything close to what I want. I could not find a double flute bit that would make a hard edge on the top and cut the backside of the wood.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe you can do a quick pencil drawing of the profile you want...? Then take a pic of it and post...


----------



## nightowl (Oct 21, 2013)

I just realized I did not attach my project when I posted. Well this is what I have so far. The picture of the door edge is my feeble attempt of making a decorative edge with what I had on hand. I had a 1/8 round over laying around in my bits and it gave the edge a little character but I think I needs more. The room to the left is for my fish room.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 21, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Maybe you can do a quick pencil drawing of the profile you want...? Then take a pic of it and post...


Nickp - I saw your post right after I had hit submit so I edited and added the profile.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

If you want pic 3 on an edge, a roundover bit will do it...example...

https://www.ebay.com/i/282093225138...3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1434233581725


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

BTW...nice job on the cabinets...


----------



## nightowl (Oct 21, 2013)

Nickp said:


> If you want pic 3 on an edge, a roundover bit will do it...example...
> 
> %253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-117182-37290-0%252F2%253Fmpre%253Dhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fi%25252F282093225138%25253Fchn%25253Dps%2526itemid%253D282093225138%2526targetid%253D375022163519%2526device%253Dm%2526adtype%253Dpla%2526googleloc%253D1022762%2526poi%253D%2526campaignid%253D962373765%2526adgroupid%253D46238024325%2526rlsatarget%253Daud-384261923267%253Apla-375022163519%2526abcId%253D1129816%2526merchantid%253D8492484%2526gclid%253DCjwKCAiAweXTBRAhEiwAmb3Xu0KU-8PjzXEq38OkhFsJObZP_EeTdPHrACpnzjGEgSsJJUMco2uUqxoCvT0QAvD_BwE%2526srcrot%253D711-117182-37290-0%2526rvr_id%253D1434233581725





Nickp said:


> BTW...nice job on the cabinets...


Nickp - So what about the back angle part...would I need a chamfer bit? Thanks about the cabinets I did not now they were so easy to make...especially once you have a few jigs made. Since I am using 3/4" stock which round will produce the step I want?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I pretty much stick with Freud bits for general purpose, but I have yet to regret buying Sommerfeld bit sets, despite their higher prices. Sommerfeld also has an EasySet jig for setting up critical fit bits. It accounts for workpiece thickness and is available for both their brand and Freud bits as well. Love it. I have a few Rockler bits I like as well.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's an offset half round...
Freud Tools - Search Results for half round


----------



## nightowl (Oct 21, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> I pretty much stick with Freud bits for general purpose, but I have yet to regret buying Sommerfeld bit sets, despite their higher prices. Sommerfeld also has an EasySet jig for setting up critical fit bits. It accounts for workpiece thickness and is available for both their brand and Freud bits as well. Love it. I have a few Rockler bits I like as well.


DesertRatTom - I think they may be my preferred bit as well. After seeing how smooth my cuts were compared to my Yonico knock offs from Banggood I think I will stick to them. It's weird the other brands seem to have great pictures when viewing the bit without the drill now. I will look into the easy set jig.



Stick486 said:


> that's an offset half round...
> [Freud Tools - Search Results for half round


Stick486 - would I just need to use a chamfer to get the backside angle? Also for 3/4" stock which radius would be my best option?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Infinity bits are good bits too.

https://www.infinitytools.com/ssearch?q=Cabinet+door+edge+bits

Whitesides are premium bits

https://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/search?q=Cabinet+door+edge+bits&type=product

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nightowl said:


> Stick486 - would I just need to use a chamfer to get the backside angle? Also for 3/4" stock which radius would be my best option?


FWIW... Whiteside bits are worth looking into...
for me, staying clear of the Orient for bits has more than paid off...
wait till you experience Freud Quadra cuts.. *WHEW!!!*

accurately draw several sizes of the half round bit...
cut the profile out and hold it to the end of your board...
those bits are measured in radii...
say you use a 3/8 radius bit and lowered it so that it cuts a 1/8'' rebate on the face of the board...
the bottom of the cut will have an ever so slight gentle sweep on the return...
a 1/2'' radii will give you a larger top cove and a more pronounced bottom sweep... 
a 5/16'' radii will give you a 1/8'' rebate and a full half round profile...

you say chamfer... this is a true chamfer..
if the edge is radiused.. that's a round over (RO)...

...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> BTW...nice job on the cabinets...


yup...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

another choice...
Freud Tools | 2" (Dia.) Finger Pull Door Lip Bit


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

John (Semipro) brought it to my attention that I may not be on the same page as you...
or the profiles pictured are numbered incorrectly...
start on page 137 of this PDF... take a look at the profiles and see if there is something that lights your fire...
CMT does bits very well but their CS is lacking...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nightowl said:


> can't seem to find the correct bit on the Freud website (not very novice friendly)
> Thanks,
> 
> Novice Woodworker


there is nothing like a printed catalog...
all you need to do is ask the vendor for one or have one mailed to you...
what ever catalog(s) you use.. the names pretty much remain the same...

Freud CS/TS is outstanding...

For questions, please contact: [email protected]
For media or PR U.S., please contact: [email protected]

You can write to us using the address below:

Freud Tools
c/o Customer Service
218 Feld Avenue
High Point, NC 27263

Phone
800-334-4107
Fax
336-434-8333


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I think Henry is trying to make a profile on the outer face of the drawer fronts, and will add a knob or handle to pull the drawer open.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Aug 29, 2013)

I actually have that same door lip (7856) on my upper cabinets. And the exact same profile on my drawer boxes. My wife loved it because she didn't have to pick out door handles and drawer pulls. We've lived here 14 years and she has never even mentioned adding hardware.

The back slope angle is perfect for grabbing the edge of the door or the bottom (or side) of the drawer and pulling.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 21, 2013)

First off sorry for the late response to all that have responded. Work picked up and I have not have time to sit down much at the computer.



Herb Stoops said:


> Infinity bits are good bits too.
> 
> infinitytools.com/ssearch?q=Cabinet+door+edge+bits
> 
> ...


Stoops - Thanks for more options. I am starting to see that people have a variety of bits from different vendors more than I thought. Whiteside seem very reasonable in price is there a catch?




Stick486 said:


> FWIW... Whiteside bits are worth looking into...
> for me, staying clear of the Orient for bits has more than paid off...
> wait till you experience Freud Quadra cuts.. *WHEW!!!*
> 
> ...





Stick486 said:


> yup...


Stick486 - Thanks for explaining how I could test the profile. This will save me money. I was thinking of buying one of the cheap sets to find which bit is right then buying the real bit I needed...lol. Regarding the chamfer that is the part I want on the bottom. I think my drawing did not show this as I wanted but it might be considered a bevel based on the drawing you did. I am still learning the terms. The round over with the 1/8 "rebate" is what I want on the top/face and the on the back (part against the cabinet) a slight bevel. Thanks on the comments on the cabinets as well. 






Stick486 said:


> another choice...
> freudtools.com/products/product/99-065]Freud Tools | 2" (Dia.) Finger Pull Door Lip Bit


I think this may be close as I will get without the "rebate" at a 90 degree.



Stick486 said:


> John (Semipro) brought it to my attention that I may not be on the same page as you...
> or the profiles pictured are numbered incorrectly...
> start on page 137 of this PDF... take a look at the profiles and see if there is something that lights your fire...
> CMT does bits very well but their CS is lacking...


Stick486 - I did not see the attached PDF you mentioned. 



Stick486 said:


> there is nothing like a printed catalog...
> all you need to do is ask the vendor for one or have one mailed to you...
> what ever catalog(s) you use.. the names pretty much remain the same...
> 
> ...



Stick486 - You were correct on the CS. There was really no wait to get to a real person. I have a printed catalog being sent out as of Thursday . I guess its down the rabbit hole I go to find projects to use more bits...lol.



gmercer_48083 said:


> I think Henry is trying to make a profile on the outer face of the drawer fronts, and will add a knob or handle to pull the drawer open.


gmercer - You are correct I want the profile on outer face of the drawer and cabinets. The part facing me when I walk up to the cabinets.



RogerInColorado said:


> I actually have that same door lip (7856) on my upper cabinets. And the exact same profile on my drawer boxes. My wife loved it because she didn't have to pick out door handles and drawer pulls. We've lived here 14 years and she has never even mentioned adding hardware.
> 
> The back slope angle is perfect for grabbing the edge of the door or the bottom (or side) of the drawer and pulling.


RogerInColorado - Yes it is very similar to the cabinets we have in our home. I think they flipped the first picture in my first post and that is kinda confusing. The fist one seems face down and the second and picture seem face up. By face I mean the part that is facing the user when they walk up to the cabinets.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 21, 2013)

After looking through my Freud catalog page by page I could not find the bit I posted in my first post. I called Freud and spoke to them about the bits in my first post and found out they use to sell one similar but stopped because it was not selling enough...lol. I am a few years to late...lol. With that being said the CS there is really exceptional! They will cross reference bits made by other companies to see if they have a similar bit. I like them I like them a lot. So I ordered three new bits. I will keep you all posted on how the profiles turn out. I am a little worried one may be a knock off. I thought all their bits came in a case and were red.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 21, 2013)

Just thought I would update you all on my bit and how amazing the cabinet doors and drawer fronts have turned out. These bits make me feel like I am really doing something...lol. I was a little worried the edge would not look like I wanted but it turned out perfect. In fact it looks very similar to the my cabinets in the guest bathroom. The profile is perfect! Thanks again to everyone that chimed in! I am working on the wall cabinet doors now once they are done I may post a picture of the whole project in a different thread.


----------

